# Barista touch-steam wand blocked



## uriah (9 mo ago)

Hi All
I have it for 2 years and it worked great. In the last few weeks i just cant warm the milk.
It starts fine and stopped at around 30-35 degrees .. The massage I get is that the stem wand is blocked.
I have cleaned it few times. including with stem want descale and it doesn't help.

Any ideas ?

Thanks !


----------

